# Penn Squall 50 LD



## keperry1182

I was just curious if anyone has any experience with this reel yet. I know there are the Penn haters out there. "they're made in china" I know but the last shimano I bought said made in malaysia on it so I'm gonna stick with Penn they haven't done me wrong yet. Anyway anyone know about this reel, good, bad any experience at all?


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Also interested to hear any feedback and/or write ups post use

TRP


----------



## keperry1182

I bought one this weekend and i'm going to use it when i'm targeting sailfish this year, probably get some bottom fishing out of it too but it's a pretty big reel. Feels nice, super light weight with the graphite frame. I love the all metal body reels but we'll see how it works, can't beat it for the price 170 dollars is what I paid. I was just curious if anyone else had used one. I bought the shimano TLD 20 the same day, took it out in the parking lot, took it out of the box pushed the lever drag forward, pushed it backwards and SNAP the thing popped and didn't work at all after that, so I walked it back in the store and traded for the Penn. Hope it was a good choice.


----------



## Redalert08

Bad ass reel Kenny I've used one last year when they came out on snapper and bulls handled great and lottts of torque!

Chase


----------



## Redalert08

Bad ass reel Kenny I've used one last year when they came out on snapper and bulls handled great and lottts of torque!

Chase


----------



## PBTH

Here's my review of a Squall 40LD I've had since December. 

While I was in the Keys after Christmas, myself and another captain did our best to give the Squall 40LD as much abuse as possible. 

Prior to the trip, the Squall's internals were given a thorough inspection and I was very happy to see that every inch needing grease was coated with it right out of the box.

I spooled the Squall with 370yds of 30lb Sufix hi-vis and we put it to the test throughout the week, trolling for pelagics, grouper, and bottom fishing. Species caught included wahoo, dolphin, cero mackerel, several grouper species, cobia, and jacks.

Overall, myself and the other captain concluded that the Squall 40LD is a step above other graphite LD's in the same price range, in terms of refinement and overall quality. The anti-reverse back play of the handle was less than half that of a Shimano TLD or Avet. This alone puts it a class above TLDs, in my opinion. A 5-1 gear ratio really put me in more control while fighting fast moving fish, yet the reel still retained impressive cranking power. The power and speed were quite similar to a Shimano Tyrnos. The ratcheting LD was the another really nice feature to have in a LD of this price range. The flush mount LD and ratchet system did a good job of keeping the drag set in place and seems like a good prevention of unwanted drag change due to someone snagging the LD with loose clothing. The drag was smooth throughout all fights. The capacity rings on the spool are great. A quick glance from the helm as an angler fought a fish and I would know if we had +/-100yds out. The large egg handle also puts the TLDs small grip to shame.

My one complaint is the ratcheting LD seems to want to stick a bit at the strike setting as you pull it back to free spool. I feel like this may improve on it's own with use.

In conclusion, given that the Squall LD series falls in the same price range of the long popular Shimano TLDs, yet includes many more refined features, both myself and the other captain have labeled the Squall LDs as TLD killers and would recommend them to anyone in need of a light weight trolling reel.


----------



## keperry1182

Awesome thanks guys, lookin forward to seein ya out there chase, thanks


----------

